# re-homing dogs to working families



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

We really want a second dog a play mate for monty, who adores the company of other dogs. We would love to give a loving home to a dog that needs a second chance.

However...........

No rescues will rehome a dog to us because we both work full time, The dog gets left for about 6 - 7 hours a day.

This isn't perfect granted, but sure better than going from foster home to foster home, or being destroyed.

Am I being unreasonable or are dogs being denied good homes?


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

i see your point shortly you giving them a lovely home is better them them being stuck in a kennel esp if its a older dog granted pups need a lot more time spend with them but adults would be fine left alone for 6 hours as long as they get there dailey exercise etc at the end of the day i can't see a problem with it


----------



## joshg (Jun 26, 2012)

Me and my other half are desperate for a dog. We both work 31 hours a week but have diff days off so only 2 days a week would the dog be left alone and the max time would be 3 hours bcoz I work 5 mins over the road and pop home for my breaks. Still we are having trouble finding some1 who is willing to sell to us under these conditions


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm fifty-fifty on this. I think you really need to look at the breed and the dog itself. My little dog gets left for 6 hours, and although not the best situation, has been since he was 6month old. However the GSD we had to rehome due to separation anxiety couldn't cope with an hour, let alone all day.

I do think rescues can be a bit up their own arses though. When we were first looking for a dog, we practically had to jump through hoops!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

I think some rescues can be far too strict with their rules, yet still main they don't have the space or adopters.

If its being left with another dog, then at least it will have some company. And, as mentioned, if its an older dog, I don't see it being a massive issue.

Better that than being euthanised or passed to a bad home.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah again 50/50 yes likely for the correct dog better than no home, but finding the correct dog for the situation is going to be hard.

That is a very long time to leave a dog and the chances for the rescue is that because the majority of dogs would not be happy/settled in a home where they are left without a human that long and the possible/likely side effects of leaving two dogs together that long every day (best case they get on really well, but high risk of them learning bad behaviours from each other, worse case they are very stressed or a fight occurs) there is a reduced chance of a successful rehoming and good chance of the dog returning to them.

Yes of course for some, I hope few (but doubt it) then they will just go and get a pup from a bad breeder (a good breeder would not home a dog to that situation either) but you have to ask in this situation if actually they are not right.

Can you not find a dog sitter? one that could have both dogs whilst you are out all day and then you should have no issues finding a smaller rescue to rehome to you, ones that take things on a case by case basis.


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

Me and my OH both work full time, and we got Chance our ambull from Jerry green dog rescue


----------



## samsnake (Mar 10, 2009)

I work for Bullies In Need Bull Breed rescue and we re-home to people who work full time aslong as there is someone who can go and let them out and walk them during the day. Alot of people get dog walkers to walk them whilst they are at work. There is so many dogs needing good homes at the moment 
So if you fancy a Bullie then get in touch


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Tarron said:


> If its being left with another dog, then at least it will have some company.


It is wrong to assume that the dog (the new one at least, the OP may have better insight into his own dogs possible reaction) will take comfort from another dog in the house. It is far from being true in many cases. 

People often get a second dog and end up with two dogs suffering separation anxiety, and often winding each other up more and more to greater distress and either would suffer alone.

My dogs do not suffer from separation anxiety but I know in the house take no comfort at all from the other when we are away, and in fact often choose to be as far as possible from one another. The retriever sleeps up on the chair in the main bedroom and the other the kitchen and sofa alternatively (wants to be on the sofa, but gets too warm, so naps on the tiles until feeling cooler)

I know not the case here but, the idea some have to get a puppy to keep another puppy company makes me want to:bash:


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

we have been as selective as we can only enquiring about dogs that appear to be suitable, obviously not going for dogs that need a huge amount of attention. Our lab goes for 3 long walks a day, so gets plenty of exercise.

I have looked into a dog sitter but they are so expensive, it would be costing me around £50 per week. I can't really afford that.

I will keep looking, hopefully we will find what we are looking for. I could go and buy a puppy, but TBH it wouldn;t be the right thing for us at the moment.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

bladeblaster said:


> I have looked into a dog sitter but they are so expensive, it would be costing me around £50 per week. I can't really afford that.


I am confused, surely a new dog will cost at least that?


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Kare said:


> It is wrong to assume that the dog (the new one at least, the OP may have better insight into his own dogs possible reaction) will take comfort from another dog in the house. It is far from being true in many cases.
> 
> People often get a second dog and end up with two dogs suffering separation anxiety, and often winding each other up more and more to greater distress and either would suffer alone.
> 
> ...


this is of course true, and any dog coming in would have to be on a trial basis. I know my own dog, and he loves the company, I have had friends dogs come to stay.

A new dog is an unknown, but have only enquired about those that are in foster with other dogs so that there is at least some assurance that the company of other dogs is not an issue.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Kare said:


> I am confused, surely a new dog will cost at least that?


A new dog will cost me £50 per week? how?


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

bladeblaster said:


> A new dog will cost me £50 per week? how?


I'd like to know where that figure comes from too.

Food - £11 a month for me
Insurance - £30 a month
sundries - couple of quid on treats, etc

as a puppy she cost more, with training and setup but nothing like £50 a week!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Kare said:


> I am confused, surely a new dog will cost at least that?


If it does cost that, which is highly unlikely, then having a new dog and a dog walker, will cost double that. So it's still an extra £50 a week he can't afford.


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

Have you thought about a greyhound? A dog crate with a soft duvet in it and they will happily sleep all day!


----------



## samsnake (Mar 10, 2009)

bladeblaster said:


> we have been as selective as we can only enquiring about dogs that appear to be suitable, obviously not going for dogs that need a huge amount of attention. Our lab goes for 3 long walks a day, so gets plenty of exercise.
> 
> I have looked into a dog sitter but they are so expensive, it would be costing me around £50 per week. I can't really afford that.
> 
> I will keep looking, hopefully we will find what we are looking for. I could go and buy a puppy, but TBH it wouldn;t be the right thing for us at the moment.


Wow £50 is alot!! I get a local lady to walk all three of mine for £25 mind you that is for 4 days not five.

You will find that some rescues are very strict where as others are more realistic when it comes to rehoming dogs. Good homes are in short supply at the moment so I am sure you will find one.

Good Luck


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Meko said:


> If it does cost that, which is highly unlikely, then having a new dog and a dog walker, will cost double that. So it's still an extra £50 a week he can't afford.


exactly.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

samsnake said:


> Wow £50 is alot!! I get a local lady to walk all three of mine for £25 mind you that is for 4 days not five.
> 
> You will find that some rescues are very strict where as others are more realistic when it comes to rehoming dogs. Good homes are in short supply at the moment so I am sure you will find one.
> 
> Good Luck


to be fair if it was 25 a week its def something I would consider even just for my current dog because I think it would be nice for him. However TBH it would have to be someone I really trusted I would no sooner entrust my dog to a stranger than I would one of my kids.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

kingkelly said:


> Have you thought about a greyhound? A dog crate with a soft duvet in it and they will happily sleep all day!


yeah we have looked at greyhounds mate, just not sure its a good match for our current dog, and rehomes seem to have a blanket policy whatever the dog.

We have by no means given up though : victory:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

bladeblaster said:


> yeah we have looked at greyhounds mate, just not sure its a good match for our current dog, and rehomes seem to have a blanket policy whatever the dog.
> 
> We have by no means given up though : victory:



I work at a Greyhound re-homing kennel & we have homed many to working homes. Most people get a neighbour or friend to let the dog out at lunchtime. We don't have any problems with people who work :2thumb:. Greyhounds are quite robust & can take quite a bit of rough & tumble play from other breeds (again homed a few to people with bigger breeds like GSD's & Rotties). Shame you aren't nearer to us as we wouldn't refuse you just because you work. Mine are left alone (or were till my son left school) for 2 days when i worked.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

corny girl said:


> I work at a Greyhound re-homing kennel & we have homed many to working homes. Most people get a neighbour or friend to let the dog out at lunchtime. We don't have any problems with people who work :2thumb:. Greyhounds are quite robust & can take quite a bit of rough & tumble play from other breeds (again homed a few to people with bigger breeds like GSD's & Rotties). Shame you aren't nearer to us as we wouldn't refuse you just because you work. Mine are left alone (or were till my son left school) for 2 days when i worked.


Portsmouth isn't far I have been looking at dogs all over the country, travel isn't a problem, May be in touch :2thumb:


----------



## joshg (Jun 26, 2012)

samsnake said:


> I work for Bullies In Need Bull Breed rescue and we re-home to people who work full time aslong as there is someone who can go and let them out and walk them during the day. Alot of people get dog walkers to walk them whilst they are at work. There is so many dogs needing good homes at the moment
> So if you fancy a Bullie then get in touch


Hi where in the U.K are you located. I love bulldogs and so far as dogs go I don't think I would settle for anything else. As I said b4 me and my OH both work but the longest the dog would have to be on it's own is 3 hours max. Also the dog would not be locked in the house as leaving backdoors open for it whilst at work is not a problem. British bulldog puppies are very expensive and we do not have time to raise a pup.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

bladeblaster said:


> Portsmouth isn't far I have been looking at dogs all over the country, travel isn't a problem, May be in touch :2thumb:



No it's not far at all, we do have a website..... Portsmouth Retired Greyhounds - PORTSMOUTH RETIRED GREYHOUNDS


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 18, 2011)

bladeblaster said:


> No rescues will rehome a dog to us because we both work full time, The dog gets left for about 6 - 7 hours a day.


That's Bs, my dogs are regularly left on their own for that amount of time, even if there is someone with them they pretty much sleep through most of the day anyway. No wonder there is so many dogs in kennels if that's the requirements they're looking for.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Terry,

Have you considered getting a snake instead? They take up much less room and can easily be left for that period of time.


: victory:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

bothrops said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> Have you considered getting a snake instead? They take up much less room and can easily be left for that period of time.
> 
> ...




Trust you Andy :whistling2::lol2:.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I got Millie and Fly from a rescue and they are left on their own for 6-7 hours a day. The centre knew that but it was no problem as they were used to being left for a few hours. They took it on a person by person, dog by dog basis rather than a blanket rule. Some dogs are suited to some situations, others aren't its all down to the individual. My parents got their dog from the same place despite them both working (but their dog now goes to work with my mum). Didn't even bother with larger rescues, can't afford not to work to cater to their requirements that thou shalt be unemployed with no intention of seeking employment to adopt a dog (or be lucky enough to work from home or be able to take the dog to work).


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> Have you considered getting a snake instead? They take up much less room and can easily be left for that period of time.
> 
> ...


now there is a thought, is there a section on here for snakes?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

bladeblaster said:


> Portsmouth isn't far I have been looking at dogs all over the country, travel isn't a problem, May be in touch :2thumb:


If travel isn't a problem, I got Rio from Manchester Dogs Home and they weren't concerned that I worked. (unless I lied to them...... )


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Meko said:


> If travel isn't a problem, I got Rio from Manchester Dogs Home and they weren't concerned that I worked. (unless I lied to them...... )


I will take a look mate.

Apperntly there are quite a few on Facebook, a friend of mine rehomed a Great Dane through Facebook.

: victory:


----------



## samsnake (Mar 10, 2009)

joshg said:


> Hi where in the U.K are you located. I love bulldogs and so far as dogs go I don't think I would settle for anything else. As I said b4 me and my OH both work but the longest the dog would have to be on it's own is 3 hours max. Also the dog would not be locked in the house as leaving backdoors open for it whilst at work is not a problem. British bulldog puppies are very expensive and we do not have time to raise a pup.


Hi Bullies In Need have dogs all over the country in foster homes. We rehome, English Bull Terriers, American Bull Dogs, Staffies and also Bulldogs. We also occasionaly help other breeds when we have space 
All you need to do is visit the website and fill out an application form. We have lots more dogs that are advertised on the website so I am sure that we will be able to help you 

BULLIES IN NEED - Bullies In Need

Sam x


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

kingkelly said:


> Have you thought about a greyhound? A dog crate with a soft duvet in it and they will happily sleep all day!


Would you like to be locked in a crate all day ????? how cruel:devil:


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

retic lover said:


> Would you like to be locked in a crate all day ????? how cruel:devil:


he's not a dog, you fool.

Greyhounds are very lazy dogs who do bugger all all day bar lounge around and sleep.


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

bladeblaster said:


> he's not a dog, you fool.
> 
> Greyhounds are very lazy dogs who do bugger all all day bar lounge around and sleep.


 
Less of the insults please have i insulted you ....


If you think its fair to lock a dog in a crate all day well all i can say is your not fit to own a dog....


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

retic lover said:


> Less of the insults please have i insulted you ....
> 
> 
> If you think its fair to lock a dog in a crate all day well all i can say is your not fit to own a dog....


 
you can say whatever you want, I personally don't own a dog crate.

I take it you have a lot of experience with greyhounds?


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

bladeblaster said:


> you can say whatever you want, I personally don't own a dog crate.
> 
> I take it you have a lot of experience with greyhounds?


 
I work with up to ten at a time so yeah guess I do ...

They are lazy dogs but they should not be locked in a crate for that lenght of time. 

But as you said you dont own a crate so it doesn't matter.....


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

retic lover said:


> I work with up to ten at a time so yeah guess I do ...
> 
> They are lazy dogs but they should not be locked in a crate for that lenght of time.
> 
> But as you said you dont own a crate so it doesn't matter.....


fair enough.

have never owned one myself, just going by what I am told. Not that I would lock a dog in a crate for 7 - 8 hours anyway. We were only talking about 3 - 4 hours at a time though.


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

bladeblaster said:


> fair enough.
> 
> have never owned one myself, just going by what I am told. Not that I would lock a dog in a crate for 7 - 8 hours anyway. We were only talking about 3 - 4 hours at a time though.


 
Thats ok but 6 to 7 is too long, put yourself in the dogs position ... 7 hours in a crate you can hardly move in ... not nice is it .

Dont get me wrong crates are great when used correctly,


----------



## joshg (Jun 26, 2012)

samsnake said:


> Hi Bullies In Need have dogs all over the country in foster homes. We rehome, English Bull Terriers, American Bull Dogs, Staffies and also Bulldogs. We also occasionaly help other breeds when we have space
> All you need to do is visit the website and fill out an application form. We have lots more dogs that are advertised on the website so I am sure that we will be able to help you
> 
> BULLIES IN NEED - Bullies In Need
> ...


Hi thanks Sam I will check out the website when I get in from work :2thumb:


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Preloved is worth looking at. That's where our little man came from. He probably would have had to end up in a rescue if we hadn't took him, so it satisfied me. I prefer wherever possible to have rescue pets over bought pets. We didn't buy him from the previous owner, instead we gave a donation to an animal charity for him. 

One of the larger homes turned us down because I've got 4 cats!! Which bloody pissed me off since I told them in the interview, and did my best to be totally honest about the cat's temperament. (Pandora can get a bit stroppy at times, but she's okay really) It was only after the home visit they said no, and their reason was the cats. As well as and bloody gates! They expected us to have a gate on every room!! I can understand the stair gate, which we've got, but every room?
Have to say, I thought it was totally unreasonable. It did annoy me a lot. There are so many dogs in homes, how on earth do they expect to rehome them if they won't give people a chance?? Personally, I do wonder if it might be worth relaxing the rules a fair bit. That way, so many good homes that would be denied for silly reasons would be able to take on a rescue dog. And surely that would make up for the few dogs that slip through the net and end up coming back in. The home visitors aren't daft, surely if they've got license to use their common sense they can still turn down the really unsuitable people, but give the people with cats/dogs/no gardens/jobs or whatever a chance to help a rescue!

Rant over. Sorry! It's one thing that really gets me. I firmly believe in what rescue centres do, and it winds me up so much that they make it so hard for people. How are we supposed to discourage backyard breeders and encourage more people to consider rescuing when it's so much easier to just buy a pup from a dodgy breeder and be done with it?


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

retic lover said:


> Would you like to be locked in a crate all day ????? how cruel:devil:


Are you joking?? Because yes I lock my rescue greyhound in a crate all day!!! He stays in a crate while he is left for 3 hours max on the 3 days I work!!! The rest of the time he has a great big bed with his own duvet which HE decides to sleep in all the time other than when he is walked has his dinner or does his business, his crate is also kitted out with a big dog bed which left open he is either found in there on in his bed. Having ten greyhounds you should know that is pretty much their desired lifestyle!

So dont make assumptions, cos in this case mate it's made an arse out of you not me!!!


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

kingkelly said:


> Are you joking?? Because yes I lock my rescue greyhound in a crate all day!!! He stays in a crate while he is left for 3 hours max on the 3 days I work!!! The rest of the time he has a great big bed with his own duvet which HE decides to sleep in all the time other than when he is walked has his dinner or does his business, his crate is also kitted out with a big dog bed which left open he is either found in there on in his bed. Having ten greyhounds you should know that is pretty much their desired lifestyle!
> 
> So dont make assumptions, cos in this case mate it's made an arse out of you not me!!!


 Since when has 3 hours been all day ?? And as you stated your cage is open and if you read the post correctly it says I work with ten greyhounds .... Now who's the arse .....


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

The problem with rehoming from some random stranger on Preloved/Gumtree etc is that if they want shot of their dog they're not likely to be honest about any issues it might have. You could end up with a fantastic dog but you could also end up with one that needs a lot of time and work, and if you're out of the house working for long periods you just don't have that.

If things go wrong the previous owner is highly unlikely to take the dog back, so then it's you stuck with trying to rehome it. Get a dog from any reputable rescue and they will have assessed the dog first so have a good idea of whether it'll suit your circumstances. They will also give you back-up so if things do go wrong they will take the dog back.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Agreed, but I guess it's finding the right person. We keep in touch with Buster's previous owner, and she's really nice, and luckily did turn out to have been honest about his problems! But I can see it's easy for people not to be.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

vonnie said:


> The problem with rehoming from some random stranger on Preloved/Gumtree etc is that if they want shot of their dog they're not likely to be honest about any issues it might have. You could end up with a fantastic dog but you could also end up with one that needs a lot of time and work, and if you're out of the house working for long periods you just don't have that.
> 
> If things go wrong the previous owner is highly unlikely to take the dog back, so then it's you stuck with trying to rehome it. Get a dog from any reputable rescue and they will have assessed the dog first so have a good idea of whether it'll suit your circumstances. They will also give you back-up so if things do go wrong they will take the dog back.


I think say 10 years ago this was true, but in the current climate so many dogs are being rehomed due to financial issues alone. At most dogs that are not coping with the extended times people are having to work to make ends meet.

Yes in the past people only rid of their problems, but now the chances are, although they, like any dog, will have something to learn about living upto your standards, but the chances are much in the favour of the dog genuinely being homed through no fault of their own


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Depending on what ur after ie breed But why don't u consider rehoming one of rach on here's dogs they all sound nice dogs and it sounds to me like it would be going to a good home could be worth pming her?


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> Depending on what ur after ie breed But why don't u consider rehoming one of rach on here's dogs they all sound nice dogs and it sounds to me like it would be going to a good home could be worth pming her?


didn't know she was re-homing mate, does she have a thread in the re-home section?


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

Such a shame really. For every dog a rescue centre doesn't rehome because the adopters circumstances don't meet their requirements 100%, that's another litter of puppies being bred for nothing but to make a profit, and half of the litter will probably end up in a rescue centre, not being rehomed. 

But before it ends up there, the dogs ends up breeding itself and adding to the problem because no one these days gets their dogs neutered!?

My OH and I want to get a dog when we move in together, but there's not way we'll be able to resuce from a centre because we both work full time.

To the OP - good luck with your search.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

bladeblaster said:


> didn't know she was re-homing mate, does she have a thread in the re-home section?



She's got two.

The bulldogs are up in domestic for sale, and the other two are in rehoming.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

bladeblaster said:


> didn't know she was re-homing mate, does she have a thread in the re-home section?


Looks like Meko answerd That for me


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Embo said:


> My OH and I want to get a dog when we move in together, but there's not way we'll be able to resuce from a centre because we both work full time.


Wow very defeatist attitude there, but if you honestly believe (rather than just using it as an excuse) that rescues will not rehome to you despite the messages put here from rescuers that do, then you must be in a more extreme situation, therefore it would not be good for the puppy to have to be left alone so many hours if you both away full time.

I do think the larger rescues are too strict, but when it comes to working 8 hours a day, and then say commute time adding another 1-2 hours 

You are heading towards 10 hours, and you sleep another 8-10, even if you do nothing else but work and sleep you are already down to very few hours with your dog. Far less than it takes to raise a well behaved pup.

I think people need to look deep and ask themselves if it is really in the dogs best interests to have a home with them. I understand that for a rescue dog it is better than a kennel, but to bring a pup into that seems harsh

There are rescues that rehome to working people, especially those that work with breeds for which that is most suitable, such as the Greyhounds mentioned.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Kare said:


> I do think the larger rescues are too strict, but when it comes to working 8 hours a day, and then say commute time adding another 1-2 hours
> 
> You are heading towards 10 hours, and you sleep another 8-10, even if you do nothing else but work and sleep you are already down to very few hours with your dog. Far less than it takes to raise a well behaved pup.


If you're out of the house for 9 hours at work and asleep for 8 hours. That's 9 hours free a day plus weekends. If that's very few hours then there's something wrong.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Meko said:


> She's got two.
> 
> The bulldogs are up in domestic for sale, and the other two are in rehoming.


 
Yeah I found them mate thanks, TBH none of them seem particulalry suitable for us.

We are hoping to do a visit to Cheltenham Animal Shelter weekend after next to let our dog meet a dog there called Bella. We have discussed our circumstances with them, and they are prepared to consider us : victory:


Bella


*BELLA..*










<DIV id=sobi2outer>
Gender: Female
Age: 1 year old
Breed: crossbreed
<SPAN id=sobi2Details_field_description>
Hello my name is Bella, as you can see I have the most beautiful eyes, I am a very friendly girl and love playing with my other doggie friends. I am house trained and have lived with a cat in my previous home. 

Bella will be neutered, microchipped and fully vaccinated. She has also been wormed and flea treated and will come with 4 weeks free pet insurance.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Meko said:


> If you're out of the house for 9 hours at work and asleep for 8 hours. That's 9 hours free a day plus weekends. If that's very few hours then there's something wrong.


Come back to me when you work out there are not 26 hours in a day : victory:


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Kare said:


> Come back to me when you work out there are not 26 hours in a day : victory:


He sleep walks :lol2:


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

Kare said:


> Wow very defeatist attitude there, but if you honestly believe (rather than just using it as an excuse) that rescues will not rehome to you despite the messages put here from rescuers that do, then you must be in a more extreme situation, therefore it would not be good for the puppy to have to be left alone so many hours if you both away full time.


Nope, not defeatest. It's just how it is. The likes of Battersea, RSPCA, Dogs Trust etc won't rehome to anyone if you're out more than 4 hours per day.

Someone on here even said that they got to the point of home visit and were refused because of too many cats, even though the number of cats was stated in application, & not enough baby gates. 

Yes, I work full time so therefore will be out of the house for a prolonged period. However, when we move, we are looking to be close to where I work mainly because I also have a horse so can't spend too much time traveling as need to get to the yard. And guess what, I would be taking the dog with me. Plenty of outdoor exercise. Where I work is also close to the train station my OH uses to get to work. 

I would easily be able to get back during lunch hours. I also have the capability to work from home but my work require me in the office the majority of the time. 

This just isn't good enough for rescue centres - as someone else has already said. And it's not just me or people posting on here, I know personally several people who have been denied adoption because of one reason or another. 

I never said that we wouldn't approach smaller rescues - trust me, I've been doing my research - but when you contact these places a lot of the time they don't have any dog that would be suitable.

And of course, there are some places that just never get back to you despite numerous attempts to contact them - which happened a couple of times before we got our Bullmastiff. 

To pin me down as defeatest and accuse me of not having the capability to bring up a dog is rather unfair. You know nothing of my circumstances or what I've already tried to do, so keep it to yourself.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Kare said:


> Come back to me when you work out there are not 26 hours in a day : victory:


It did seem too much when i typed it. Still pisses on your theory though.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Meko said:


> It did seem too much when i typed it. Still pisses on your theory though.


You seem under the belief that you then have 7 hours, bullocks!

How many people are lucky enough to work within an 30 min commute of their home? I do not mean in good conditions, I mean rush hour every muppet on the road, I can leave my house 30 mins before I need to start work?

How many people (other than those no one likes) officially finishes work at say 5 and is out the door at 5 past? Between colleagues and bosses wanting to talk to you and tidying up from the day?

If you are, then get on, but I doubt most are. 

I believe with most you are heading, assuming adding in cooking, showering + time to get dressed in the morning, even if you do nothing else, not even stop to shop for food are on closer to 3-4 hours. 

You are lucky if they even have time to put their feet up for a couple of hours to watch a programme or two before they crawl into bed and much as they may claim they will, the majority of the population are never going to dedicate those few hours every day to putting any decent training. A puppy needs more than that in just socialisation to sights and smells and activities IMO

As for weekends, that is one large reason why there is so much trouble with the public view of dogs, the so call weekend walkers. Do nothing or next to nothing with their dogs all week and then weekend release undisciplined and under stimulated dogs on the fields, woodland and beaches of the country. Exactly the same time as parents are releasing undisciplined and under stimulated children in the same places, where they all clash


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Embo said:


> Someone on here even said that they got to the point of home visit and were refused because of too many cats, even though the number of cats was stated in application, & not enough baby gates.


That'd be me. I'd just like to point out that the home visitor we got was particularly, um, well, snobby!! Nothing like the initial interviewer who was really nice. So possibly a different one would have said yes to us. I'd say although the bigger rescues seem to be pretty daft, it's worth trying one just in case. If nothing else, you get to go and have a wonder around and say hello to all the doggies! :lol2:

That said, one of my customers works with a local greyhound rescue, and she does the home visits, I spoke to her about what had happened at the larger rescue and she said her rescue would have approved us. Only problem was we didn't want a greyhound, otherwise we'd have gone with them 

The whole situation is stupid, but possible a fib or two is the answer if people can be totally honest with themselves and know for certain that that despite working they can care for the animal properly.


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

My parents got a rescue dog from dogs trust about 2 years ago, it was an 18 month old springer x collie. My mam is a full time teacher and my dad an engineer working from 7/8am until 5pm and they had no problem getting a dog in their situation. In reality the dog is never alone, he stays at my grandads through the day when my parents are at work and he loves it, but the dogs trust weren't informed of this! 

Both me and my partner work more than full time hours, and we have a shepherd and a husky puppy, both of which are healthy and get plenty exercise. I think as long as you're committed and are willing to put the effort in regardless of time/weather/tiredness etc then a dog can flourish in any home


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

Christie_ZXR said:


> The whole situation is stupid, but possible a fib or two is the answer *if people can be totally honest with themselves and know for certain that that despite working they can care for the animal properly.*


This is exactly it. I know I can care for a dog working full time just as well as someone who doesn't work. 

It works with my current dog now - I still live at home with mum, dad & brother. Myself, mum & dad all work full time & are out of the house from 7am till 4.30, earliest. 

My brother works from home all day every day, but he is up in his office so even though our dog isn't alone in the house, she still gets left downstairs for most of the day. He very rarely goes down to her, only really letting her out at lunch but that's it.

This doesn't affect her in any way, all she does is sleep until the rest of us come home. She isn't a high energy dog, so this lifestyle suits her. 

And all this done from puppyhood. So for those that are saying that if you work full time and have a dog, they will be a lunatic and attack everyone because of this that and the other - this is utter crap. 

My dog is well behaved, well socialised, obedient and basically a well balanced, well adjusted dog. Good with people, good with kids, good with other dogs and other animals. And for a breed that is very close to being on the dangerous dogs list, she is better behaved and more mentally stable then some other dogs I know who *do* have someone at home with them all day.

I wouldn't have a problem if I could take her with me when I move - but she is not really 'my' dog. She is the family dog and my dad would kill me if I ever tried to take her away lol.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

We rehomed a pug puppy a few months ago (6 months old). we both work full time. We were honest and up front and passed with flying colours. We pop home at lunch for play and poops and she is and awesome dog. Has full run of the house and when we leave sleeps wakes up for play and food at lunch and then sleeps again untill i come home lol. 

Easiest dog in the world. 

Jay


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Spikebrit said:


> We rehomed a pug puppy a few months ago (6 months old). we both work full time. We were honest and up front and passed with flying colours. We pop home at lunch for play and poops and she is and awesome dog. Has full run of the house and when we leave sleeps wakes up for play and food at lunch and then sleeps again untill i come home lol.
> 
> Easiest dog in the world.
> 
> Jay


To be fair, thats not a real dog though, you can just take the batteries out when you go to work.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Christie_ZXR said:


> The whole situation is stupid, but possible a fib or two is the answer if people can be totally honest with themselves and know for certain that that despite working they can care for the animal properly.


I would not say this in the general public, but I doubt there are many here talking on an animal forum who do not take animal ownership seriously. So in this crowd Yes I 100% agree

Assuming you are not saying you are always at home (where you could "trick" them into thinking a dog with separation anxiety would suit you) I do not think to a rescue 4 hours is any different to 6 hours, or possibly a few more. So if they insist on 4 hours then I think a white lie could work.

I know if I wanted a Many Tears dog I would likely have to lie and say that both my bitches are spayed. Their rule makes no sense to me, the number of dogs they have and they insist any dog in the house is spayed or neutered, despite the fact the dog entering the house would be done.

Also I think that given a questionnaire as to whether you are the right owner for a dog, which some places are doing rather than letting you pick a dog and apply, you apply as a person and they pick you a dog, i would likely have not got either of my dog approved. It was very much a case for me of getting the dog, and then stepping up to what they needed as an owner, rather than being the owner they needed before i met them, I think I am a great owner for both my dogs, but I had to see what they needed and adapt, they are both very different and need different things from me


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

Embo said:


> Nope, not defeatest. It's just how it is. The likes of Battersea, RSPCA, Dogs Trust etc won't rehome to anyone if you're out more than 4 hours per day.
> 
> Someone on here even said that they got to the point of home visit and were refused because of too many cats, even though the number of cats was stated in application, & not enough baby gates.
> 
> ...


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

Kare said:


> You seem under the belief that you then have 7 hours, bullocks!
> 
> How many people are lucky enough to work within an 30 min commute of their home? I do not mean in good conditions, I mean rush hour every muppet on the road, I can leave my house 30 mins before I need to start work?
> 
> ...


 
Well said:2thumb:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Initially after finishing Uni I was teaching animal science at a local college. My OH and I really wanted to rescue a mut but no centres would touch us because "the dog would be left alone too long", idiots. In the end we just brought a puppy English springer spaniel (Tara) unfortunately we lost her to cancer after 7 fantastic years. We now have Pip (Belgium shepherd) who was also brought as a puppy and Max (English springer) who is a rescue. The only reason we were allowed him was that someone I knew from the college was working at the rescue at the time. Feels great to have rescued a dog that came from a dodgie background and he has such a good life now. 

I think way too many rescues ask for far too much and need a reality check personally. Afterall if they dont allow people to rehome they will probably just go out and purchase a mut from elsewhere. 

I for one will never be without a dog, I'd like to rescue again when these two are gone but it all depends on the rescues common sense at the time I guess.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

chalky76 said:


> Afterall if they dont allow people to rehome they will probably just go out and purchase a mut from elsewhere.


Sadly, I couldn't agree more


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Christie_ZXR said:


> Sadly, I couldn't agree more


This is very true, but right or wrong they are not thinking of the owner getting other dogs, they are thinking of the dog they have, and assuming it has already been through a fair amount to get to that point in a rescue. They want the ideal for every dog.

There must be a compromise. When I first started to look for a rescue I strated feeling like a trained poodle trying to hop through all the hoops they wanted you too. 

I found being a known name within breed rescue circles eased the path for a number of people. One person I knew when I was in hamster breeding circles who I would not allow to rescue a *rock* from my garden seems to have her choice of rescue german shepherds every time!!


----------

